# Nächtliches ausschalten an der Steckerleiste - auf Dauer schädlich?



## tschirpi (22. Februar 2016)

*Nächtliches ausschalten an der Steckerleiste - auf Dauer schädlich?*

Huhu liebe Forengemeinde,

Ich hoffe das hier ist das richtige Unterforum.

Folgende Situation:

Mein PC steht im Schlafzimmer, Stromanschluss ist eine Steckerleiste in der Netzteil, Monitore, Repeater stecken. Aufgrund meiner paranoiden Vorstellung, die Strahlung würde mich nachts belasten und aufgrund der Tatsache das die grünen LED-Lämpchen an der Steckerleiste beim schlafen stören, lege ich von Beginn an den Schalter an der Steckerleiste um, schalte also den Strom ab. 

Den Schalter am Netzteil lasse ich auf "Ein".

-> Ist das denn eigentlich auf dauer schädlich, sollte ich das nicht machen? Ist meine Vorstellung ich könnte massiver Strahlung ausgesetzt sein falsch? 

Danke und lieben Gruß

Tschirp


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nächtliches ausschalten an der Steckerleiste - auf Dauer schädlich?*

Naja, stellt kein Problem dar, auf Dauer könnte die Bios-Batterie leer gehen, ist aber auch nur 1-2 € teuer.

Ansonsten wird nix passieren und solang du dich mit dem Ausschalten der Leiste besser fühlst, mach es einfach. Inwiefern "Strahlung" und Standby nun zusammenpassen weiß ich nicht, halte aber die Strahlenbelastung in einem vollen Zugabteil durch Handys und Oberleitungen für deutlich höher als am heimischen PC, zumal dieser ausgeschalten ist.

Gegenfrage, ist dein Wecker ein Handy?


----------



## aloha84 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nächtliches ausschalten an der Steckerleiste - auf Dauer schädlich?*

Ich mache das seit gefühlt 20 Jahren so.
"Kaputt" ging davon noch nix.
Weniger Strahlung ist immer gut, das hat auch nichts mit paranoid zu tun.


----------



## tschirpi (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nächtliches ausschalten an der Steckerleiste - auf Dauer schädlich?*

Hehe, da sagst du in der Tat was. Hauptargument in dieser Sache sind wohl die grünlich-grell leuchtenden LED's die meinen Schlaf stören wenn sie an sind!

Nein, Handy ist einer mit Batterie, vielleicht baue ich mir auch eine kleine Apparatur die ich über die leuchtende Steckerleiste drüberstülpen kann!


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nächtliches ausschalten an der Steckerleiste - auf Dauer schädlich?*

Wie gesagt, die Steckerleiste wird in Normalfall wenig Einfluss auf deinen PC haben und bei der Biosbatterie reden wir über einen Zeitraum von Jahren. 

Bitte nix über die Steckerleisten stülpen oder sowas (Brandgefahr!!!), einfach ausschalten wenn es dich stört oder die LEDs mit schwarzem Isolierband abkleben.


----------



## keinnick (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nächtliches ausschalten an der Steckerleiste - auf Dauer schädlich?*

Sehe ich auch so. Mache ich seit Jahren und schalte PC, Monitor, Lautsprecher usw. über die Steckerleiste komplett ab. Bislang ist noch nichts kaputt gegangen.


----------



## tschirpi (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nächtliches ausschalten an der Steckerleiste - auf Dauer schädlich?*

Sehr gut dann weiß ich da bescheid, hatte nur Bedenken bzgl. eventuell aufkommender Spannungsspitzen im Netzteil und das das auf Dauer einen Schaden verursachen könnte! Aber nun bin ich schlauer!


----------



## Icephoen1x (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nächtliches ausschalten an der Steckerleiste - auf Dauer schädlich?*

Strahlung gibt's da keine, bzw. so vernachlässigbar wenig, dass du die nicht spürst. Da strahlt dein Wecker wahrscheinlich mehr...
Ich mache nachts meinen pc auch immer aus,  aus 3 Gründen:
1. Das nervige Licht der Steckdosenleiste
2. Die 5W Strom, die er selbst im Stand by noch zieht
3. Falls es nachts ne Überspannung gibt durch ein Gewitter oder so ist er sich geschützt


----------



## aloha84 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nächtliches ausschalten an der Steckerleiste - auf Dauer schädlich?*

Ein Repeater strahlt nicht?


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nächtliches ausschalten an der Steckerleiste - auf Dauer schädlich?*

Naja, wer sich mit Gewittern und Blitzen beschäftigt, erkennt auch das eigentlich jeder Stecker mindestens 1 Meter weit weg von der Steckdose sein müsste um ein Überspringen eines Blitzes zu verhindern. 
Von den elektromagnetischen Feldern gar nicht zu sprechen.

Lustig aber, das jeder an den PC denkt, mein größtes Problem wäre da wohl der kaputte Kühlschrank.^^ 

Macht aber nichts, jeder darf seine Steckerleiste nach belieben nutzen.


----------



## Körschgen (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nächtliches ausschalten an der Steckerleiste - auf Dauer schädlich?*

Also bei nem direkten Blitzschlag macht das Schalterchen an der Leiste auch keinen Unterschied mehr... Selbst Blitzschutzleisten helfen da nur bedingt. (nämlich nicht)

Es ist aber kein Problem oder gar schädlich, nur herunter fahren solltest du den Rechner vorher 


edit: da war das Fenster zu lange offen, shorty war schneller


----------



## tschirpi (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nächtliches ausschalten an der Steckerleiste - auf Dauer schädlich?*

In der Tat würde ich den PC auch über den Kühlschrank stellen wenn es darum geht was ich am ehesten verschmerzen könnte - wahrscheinlich aber nur in der Theorie! ;D


----------



## shootme55 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nächtliches ausschalten an der Steckerleiste - auf Dauer schädlich?*

Wenn man mal einen ordentlichen Treffer hat und es aus jeder Steckdose, Verteilerdose und jedem Elektrogerät rausraucht, ist das Essen im Kühlschrank dein geringstes Problem, sondern eher ob man die Versicherungspolize nicht versehentlich mit der Werbung für eine neue Lebensversicherung entsorgt hat. 

Wir haben im Büro bei jedem PC Stromleisten mit Überspannungsschutz und hatten bis vor Kurzem auch alle idente PCs. Meiner geht immer in Standby, der Chef schaltet seinen bei der Leiste aus. Seine BIOS-Batterie war nach 4 Jahren hinüber, meine lebt nach 8 Jahren noch immer. Aber die 1,50 Euro für eine Bios-Batterie hat er inzwischen mit dem Strom schon gespart.

Trotzdem, es muss kein Blitzschlag sein, die Fehlversorgung kann auch nicht so groß sein, und dann macht es sehr wohl einen Unterschied ob der Schalter umgelegt ist oder nicht, von daher (auch wenn ich zu faul bin) ist es sinnvoll, den Hauptschalter umzulegen wenn man das Teil nicht benutzt.


----------



## rabe08 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nächtliches ausschalten an der Steckerleiste - auf Dauer schädlich?*

Eine kleine Ergänzung zu den o.g. absolut richtigen Punkten: ein Tintenstrahldrucker sollte man an so eine Leiste nur bedacht anschließen. Es gibt viele Tintenstrahldrucker, die, nachdem sie komplett vom Netz getrennt waren, ein Re-Init inkl. Düsen durchpusten machen. Also Verschleiß für den Saugschwamm und Tintenverbrauch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nächtliches ausschalten an der Steckerleiste - auf Dauer schädlich?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Mache ich seit Jahren und schalte PC, Monitor, Lautsprecher usw. über die Steckerleiste komplett ab. Bislang ist noch nichts kaputt gegangen.


Das hatte eines meiner Netzteile innerhalb weniger Monate ruiniert ( Enermax Modu+ Reihe ) seitdem lasse ich es bleiben ( wurde alles an einer hochwertigen Steckerleiste betrieben ). Grün geht ja noch, da ist Blau doch schlimmer und notfalls kann man sich einfach etwas davor stellen.
Aber dann ein Handy in der Schnarchkammer?


----------



## D0pefish (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nächtliches ausschalten an der Steckerleiste - auf Dauer schädlich?*

Ich bin ja ganz mutig und mache sowas gleich über eine MasterSlave-Leiste, da die spätabentliche Bedienung des Wippschalters von meiner Faulheit dominiert wird. Eine billige China-Baumarkt-Leiste hat nach 13 Jahren im letzten Sommer aufgehört selber zu schalten. Ich bin dann ins Fortgeschrittenensegnment umgestiegen und habe eine 1:5 China-Leiste von Brennstuhl aus dem Angebot für 25 incl. Versand geschossen, also gerade so an der persönlichen Geiz-Meckerschwelle. 

Das Thema beschäftig mich, um mal etwas ernster zu werden, gerade selber wieder weil ich mit dem kommendem Monat den ISP wechsle und vorerst eine vergünstigte  (49 Abzockeronen) FB 7490 nutzen werde. Die Fritzbox möchte gern immer online sein. Ich nehme sie aber wie gewohnt mit dem Herunterfahren vom Strom und werde die IP-Telefonie anders regeln. Das war der Haken... echtes ISDN war dann mal und dafür ist ein massenhaft existierender Linux-Rechner 24/7 online. Nach der  MS-Leiste habe ich noch weitere schaltbare Leisten für diverse Szenarien wie zum Beispiel, dem Herunterfahren in Abwesenheit in denen der/die Monitor(e) usw. an der Leiste abgeschaltet werden. Bisher gab es keine Hardware- oder Transformator-Probleme und wenn dadurch ein PC-Netzteil krepiert, lag  es meiner Meinung nach wohl eher am Netzteil selber.

Im Rahmen der Energiewende würde man dem TO sogar die 'Bundesverdienstnadel für vorbildliches Verhalten mit Elektrogeräten im Haushalt' annadeln. Machste genau richtig. So sollte jeder seine Geräte behandeln!


----------



## tschirpi (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nächtliches ausschalten an der Steckerleiste - auf Dauer schädlich?*

Noch eine ergänzende, verwandte Frage meinerseits zu diesem Thema (mein eigener Wissensdurst überrascht mich derzeit selbst ):

Wenn ich i. d. R. morgens dann den Schalter an der Steckerleiste (die hat sogar einen Überspannungsschutz und ist recht hochwertig) umlege, sehe ich ein kurzes, weißes aufblinken in meinem Rechner. Ist das das Signal dafür, das wieder Strom fließt oder hat das eine andere Bedeutung? Ansonsten läuft alles problemlos, einwandfrei, ohne Mängel!

LG


----------



## bschicht86 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nächtliches ausschalten an der Steckerleiste - auf Dauer schädlich?*

Ich mache es genauso schon seit Jahren. Nur mit einer abschaltbaren STeckdose samt Funkschalter. Ist gemütlicher als jedesmal unter den Tisch zu klettern. 
Noch fauler bin ich, weil mit dem Einschalten der Steckdose der PC selbstständig einschaltet (BIOS-Option). 



tschirpi schrieb:


> sehe ich ein kurzes, weißes aufblinken in meinem Rechner.



Das sollte normal sein. Manche Boards haben ja auch eine LED, die die 5V StBy anzeigen.


----------



## Redrudi (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nächtliches ausschalten an der Steckerleiste - auf Dauer schädlich?*

Du weißt aber das du mit der Funksteckdose wieder soviel Strom berbrauchst wie du mit dem ausschalten sparst,ergo kannste dir die Kosten für die Steckdosen mit Funk auch sparen.Nur mal so in Raum geworfen.ich habe vor Jahren damit aufgehört mir Funksteckdosen zu kaufen.Auch die kleinen Batterien in der Fernbedienung kosten glaube ich etwas mehr.Ich möchte dir aber mit meiner Meinung deinen Spaß nicht nehmen.


----------



## taks (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nächtliches ausschalten an der Steckerleiste - auf Dauer schädlich?*

Habe darüber zwar keine Statistik geführt, ist also nur eine persönliche Erfahrung.
Aber als ehemaliger Servicetechniker kann ich dir sagen, dass Router die jede Nacht ausgeschaltet wurden öfters/früher defekt waren.


----------



## bschicht86 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nächtliches ausschalten an der Steckerleiste - auf Dauer schädlich?*



Redrudi schrieb:


> Du weißt aber das du mit der Funksteckdose wieder soviel Strom berbrauchst wie du mit dem ausschalten sparst,ergo kannste dir die Kosten für die Steckdosen mit Funk auch sparen.Nur mal so in Raum geworfen.ich habe vor Jahren damit aufgehört mir Funksteckdosen zu kaufen.Auch die kleinen Batterien in der Fernbedienung kosten glaube ich etwas mehr.Ich möchte dir aber mit meiner Meinung deinen Spaß nicht nehmen.



Zum ersten ist deine Formatierung schwer lesbar (Leerzeichen oder Absätze sind nicht zum geizen da )

Aber andererseits hast du schon Recht. Bei Gelegenheit werd ich mal nachmessen, was die Funkdose so an Saft braucht. 
Stromsparen war bei mir nicht der primäre Grund, sondern, dass z.B. die vielen StBy-LED's aus sind. Auch lassen sich so die Rechner starten, ohne direkt anwesend zu sein. 
Und die Batterie hält schon eine gefühlte Ewigkeit.


----------



## derTino (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Nächtliches ausschalten an der Steckerleiste - auf Dauer schädlich?*

Es kommt sehr darauf an, wie die Leiste oder die Funksteckdose gebaut ist.
Bei vielen billigen Teilen wird nur einpolig abgeschaltet. Das ist auf Dauer Gift.

Dann lieber dran lassen.


----------

